# NEW! Audi Q7 Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) Filter Change Kit



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

NEW BLAU™ Audi Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) Change Kits*New Kit Listings:*
Audi Q7 Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2007-2010
Audi TT Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2003-2006 Non-Quattro w/ 6 Speed 09G Tiptronic Transmission
Audi TT Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2004-2011 w/ 6 Speed 02E Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) Transmission
Audi A3 Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2006-2011 w/ 6 Speed 02E Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) Transmission

Audi automatic transmission fluid levels should be checked at regular intervals. Changing your Audi automatic transmission fluid helps extend the life of your transmission by properly lubricating the main shaft bearings and synchros. The intervals depend on your operating conditions. The Audi automatic transmission fluid and filter should be serviced every 30,000 miles when driving in heavy city traffic, hot weather, trailer pulling, and other severe driving conditions. The 60,000 miles change interval applies to those who mainly put on highway miles. With the exception of the DSG transmission, which the factory manual recommends be changed every 30,000 - 40,000 miles. Audi ATF Fluid Details / Specifications

Some suggest that you don't need to change your Audi's automatic transmission fluid. See our illustrated write-up as to why feel free this isn't the case. Many Audi models came with several transmission options. Looking to locate your transmission codes? See our 'How To Find Audi Transmission Codes' write-up.

*CURRENT SPECIAL!*
*Free FedEx ground shipping to the 48 contiguous 48 US states on all in stock ATF kits. Offer Ends 2/29/2012.*

Website: www.blauparts.com


----------

